# Panasonic LX100 - 16MP, m43 (smaller Body than the G1XII)



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.43rumors.com/ft5-panasonic-lx100-has-16mp-multiaspect-sensor-and-is-smaller-than-the-g1x/


----------



## melbournite (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks impressive but it will be hard for me to give up the compactness of my RX100II for it.


----------

